#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Ben je ouder dan 28, lees dan verder...

## e_salima

Ben je een levensgenieter met een gezonde dossis humor en gevoel voor romantiek, dan wil ik je leren kennen!

Ben je die familieman die zijn leven leidt volgens onze Islamitische principes, en zo familie en medemens belangrijk vindt, dan wil ik je graag leren kennen!

Ben jij een galante, attente, sociale heer die kan genieten van een goed gesprek dat ook wel de oppervlakkige onderwerpen durft overstijgen, dan wil ik je zeker graag leren kennen!


Ben jij iemand die ook wel droomt van het 'huisje, tuintje en kinderen'-beeld om samen met iemand gelukkig oud te worden, dan kan het misschien wel zijn dat we elkaar vinden langs deze weg!

Ben jij iemand die een 28jarige, leuk uitziende, sociale en serieuze vrouw wil leren kennen om misschien (inchallah als we idd op dezelfde golflengte zitten) samen onze toekomst uit te stippelen, dan mag je me altijd mailen!


ps: Graag enkel serieuze reacties! 
pps: Andere waarden, zoals eerlijkheid, rehtvaardigheid, menselijkheid, enz, heb ik hierboven niet vernoemd omdat ik ze als vanzelfsprekend beschouw als je je aangesproeken voelt!


[GLOW=darkblue]Nu een vraag naar iedereen eigenlijk[/GLOW] : Heeft er iemand kennis van mensen die elkaar effectief langs deze site hebben leren kennen en ook wel het huwelijksbootje zijn ingestapt? Bestaan zulke succesverhalen? Zo ja, is het altijd interessant om daar weet van te hebben, want het kan motiverenden misschien ook wel inspirerend werken. Het is inderdaad moeilijk om die 'ware' tegen te komen waarmee het op veel vlakken klikt!

----------


## Bidaouiman

hallo dame er is veel te zeggen je mag me toevoegen ik spreek je gauw [email protected] tot gauw

----------


## hele_lieveman

salaam aleikoem alles goed ik wil je leren kennen als nog niemand heb

----------


## Reda_70

Hoi,

Je bericht sprak me aan, misschien kunnen we eea verder bespreken per email mijn emailadres is [email protected].

Tot gauw misschien,

----------


## mahmoud469

salaam
ik wil graag jou beter leren kennen mail em dan praten we verder mischien kunnen we iets voor elkaar betekenen [email protected]

----------


## el0

hoi

----------


## AlKarkouri

hallo ik ben karim en ook ik ben op zoek naar relatie 
groetjes en tot mails

----------


## atlasglobe

Leuk en interessant bericht.Ik wil je graag leren kennen en wie weet.misschien ben jij diegene die ik zoek:[email protected]
tot snel :Smilie:

----------


## araa

Ieder zoekt de ander,als je nog zoek bent :[email protected]
dan kunen wij elkaar veder besttuderen :blij: te hebben gereageerd

----------


## assad

[QUOTE=araa;3693702]Ieder zoekt de ander,als je nog zoek bent :[email protected]
dan kunen wij elkaar veder besttuderen :blij: te hebben gereageerd[/QU
[email protected]
hij is mooi candidaat; hij is nu in marokko; nador

----------


## pasta

afgaande op jou advertentie denk ik dat ook in jou hoek zit,r zijn veel raakvlakken met jou en mij.hoop je nader te leren kennen.

----------


## mustafa1

salaam alikom 

ik ben bloed serieuse en wil graag leren kennen inchallah met doel om te trouwen 

mijn msn is [email protected]

----------


## amin174

hoi schoonheid ik wil kennen ik heb een vaste baan en mooie koophuis alleen i mis nog iemand groetjes amin

----------


## SAMBABOY007

Salaam,
je zeg maar de tijd en datum om onder 4 ogen te bespreken ok

Groetjes B,

----------


## elmahdi

Salam aleikoem,

Ik weet niet of je nog beschikbaar bent,maar zou je eventueel op mn intentie kunnen reageren vertel k je iets meer over me zelf

----------


## roland44

hello am roland lived in london and i came to amsterdam and am here schooling here learning the dutch and i came to amsterdam is 8month now and am looking for a serious realationship or married and any one who want to get in contact with me my msn is [email protected] add me so dat we can chat there thank u.

----------


## pretender007

salaam salima . je hebt nu zoveel keus er moet toch wel iemand ? er tussen zitten . kom op meid .

----------


## Animo

hmmm over mensen die elkaar langs deze weg elkaar hebben gevonden weet ik je niet veel te melden maar mischien als wij het de kans geven dan kan je er alles over te weten komen ...dus miss salima ik ben degeen die voldoet aan bijna al je beschrijvingen en je datgene kan aanbieden wat je verlangt van het leven

----------


## makteb29

Ik heb je mail gelezen en ik wil er op reageren ben ook op zoek naar een leuk meid die ook singel is , ik ben 29 jaar oud ik hou ook van eerlijkheid en zorgzaam ,vertrouwen gewoon voor elkaar zijn en begrijpen en uiteraard serieus.
Misschien passen we bij elkaar als Allah dat wil,ik ben een leuk lief jongen van 182 lang getraind postuur en verzorgend rook en drinkt niet hou van humor
Door mijn werk en scholing erbij heb ik de laatste tijd weinig gehad om een leuk meisje te ontmoeten,op deze manier hoop ik dat ik iets ga betekenen voor je en inshallah ,passen we bij elkaarvoor de rest wees geduldig en Allah zal zijn werk doen als we voor elkaar bestemd zijn.

Ik hoop snel wat van je te horen,je zult geen spijt van krijgen want ben een heel lief en gevoelig jongen.


Beslama
msn: [email protected]

----------


## ridwanAntwerpen

A salaam alaykoum,ik heb je berichtje gelezen en het spreekt me aan.Graag zou ik je willen leren kennen met de intentie te trouwen inshallah.
en ben afkomstig uit belgie

Hier is mijn e-mail: [email protected]

wa3alaykouma salaam
mohamed

----------

